# Dog Bite During Delivery



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

Does Uber compensate when a delivery driver is bitten by a dog? Has anyone ever had this happen to them? 
Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I'd say your crap outta luck bud. Haven't you got the latest news? All of us ants are expendable, I'm guessing Guber is gonna blow you off. Hope your bite was minor. Make sure to get a rabies shot.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

HoratioCaine said:


> Does Uber compensate when a delivery driver is bitten by a dog? Has anyone ever had this happen to them?
> Thanks in advance for your advice.


The owner of the dog is responsible. Did you report it?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

I hope you got a police report.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

HoratioCaine said:


> Does Uber compensate when a delivery driver is bitten by a dog? Has anyone ever had this happen to them?
> Thanks in advance for your advice.


Compensation from Uber?
Good luck!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HoratioCaine said:


> Does Uber compensate when a delivery driver is bitten by a dog? Has anyone ever had this happen to them?
> Thanks in advance for your advice.


Was it a Service Dog ?

Were you Delivering the Dog ?



Soldiering said:


> I'd say your crap outta luck bud. Haven't you got the latest news? All of us ants are expendable, I'm guessing Guber is gonna blow you off. Hope your bite was minor. Make sure to get a rabies shot.


----------



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

Yes, called 911, Medics came.Animal Control came. Reported to Uber.

Was delivering food.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HoratioCaine said:


> Yes, called 911, Medics came.Animal Control came. Reported to Uber.
> 
> Was delivering food.


where did you get bitten ?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Now expect to be deactivated by Uber for "teasing the dog" with the food.


----------



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> where did you get bitten ?


Arm and elbow



BigBadJohn said:


> Now expect to be deactivated by Uber for "teasing the dog" with the food.


Oh my!


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

Uber WILL NOT compensate you, your claim is now with the dog owner.

there are plenty of low level lawyers that will take this case


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HoratioCaine said:


> Arm and elbow
> 
> 
> Oh my!


Did you bite him back ?

Do you wave around the arm stub when you describe the attack ? Like these guys ?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Your dispute is with the dog owner not Uber. Call and get some legal advice first thing Monday morning i.e. in a couple of hours and start the process to suing the Dog owner.


----------



## Betabear (Feb 24, 2019)

Beware of infection! Its no joke. Good luck.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

You have no Workers' Comp with Uber. Your issue is strictly with the dog owner.

Take care of yourself, gather all records regarding the attack and injury (by any chance, was your dashcam still running and catch the actual attack?), and talk to a lawyer. Depending on what they think you might reasonably expect to get, you may want them to handle the suit, or you may just want to go to Small Claims court yourself (attorneys take a large chunk of the TOTAL award, before the medicals are paid).

Hope you're good as new soon!

Oh! One more thing!

If the dog owner is a renter, you can sue the landlord as a co-defendant. This will help you actually get paid in case the dog owner is what's commonly called "judgement-proof".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> Your dispute is with the dog owner not Uber. Call and get some legal advice first thing Monday morning i.e. in a couple of hours and start the process to suing the Dog owner.


SOUNDS AS IF HIS DISPUTE WAS WITH THE DOG

Seems as if the Dog won.


----------



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> You have no Workers' Comp with Uber. Your issue is strictly with the dog owner.
> 
> Take care of yourself, gather all records regarding the attack and injury (by any chance, was your dashcam still running and catch the actual attack?), and talk to a lawyer. Depending on what they think you might reasonably expect to get, you may want them to handle the suit, or you may just want to go to Small Claims court yourself (attorneys take a large chunk of the TOTAL award, before the medicals are paid).
> 
> ...


So if anything happens to a driver in the course of a delivery that doesnt involve damage to a vehicle, we are basically on our own? Like slipping on a driveway during winter, attacked by a dog, attacked by a home owner or some criminal on the property?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HoratioCaine said:


> So if anything happens to a driver in the course of a delivery that doesnt involve damage to a vehicle, we are basically on our own? Like slipping on a driveway during winter, attacked by a dog, attacked by a home owner or some criminal on the property?


EXACTLY !
NO WORKMANS COMP.
NO COMPANY INSURANCE
NO UNEMPLOYMENT.
NO DISABILITY.
ALONE IN THE WILDERNESS !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I am surprised that, this far down, no body has asked:
DID YOU GET A TIP?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

HoratioCaine said:


> So if anything happens to a driver in the course of a delivery that doesnt involve damage to a vehicle, we are basically on our own? Like slipping on a driveway during winter, attacked by a dog, attacked by a home owner or some criminal on the property?


Now you've got it. You are a business owner, not an employee. The only insurance U/L provide is auto, and you pay for that via the Booking Fee.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

That's why I hate dogs.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Also if they own/rent, the Homeowners/Renters insurance will most likely settle with you. But you will most likely need a lawyer to handle all of that.

Our boarder coley got out once and ran up on a guy walking his pit. The pit ripped half our dogs face off, and in the process of the owner trying to break it up he got bit. Our dog has never bit anyone or has any issues with other dogs. But since he had gotten loose we were on the hook for it. And we don't know if our dog or his actually bit him. Anyway, long story short, our renters insurance ended up settling with him for some amount of money. And it cost us $2,000 to save our dogs life and stitched up.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Give the dog a taste of his own medicine.

Bite him back!

Eye for an eye, bite for a bite


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

adaleenb5 said:


> Give the dog a taste of his own medicine.
> 
> Bite him back!
> 
> Eye for an eye, bite for a bite


LoL.
I did that to my dog once.
A Border Collie.
They are sweet dogs, but smart and tend to want to 'lead the pack'. If you're not smarter than him, he will be the boss. 
Sam nipped me on the calf right after he came to live with us. He was a retired herding dog on a ranch, so he wasn't really all that socialized to people, and I think he was trying to herd me or steer me somewhere. But, he learned quick that biting me earns him a bite back. I bit hard too, it hurt. I scolded him loudly and pointed to where he nipped me.
He looked at me with a very surprised look on his face. He knew what my complaint was.
And never did it to me (or anyone else) again.

Humans got teeth too!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Take the dog owner to court. Easy 5k.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Take the dog owner to court. Easy 5k.


Oh, it won't get that far -- especially if there's insurance company involved.
An insurance company will throw $5k at that without hesitation
Get good medical care - very important to be aggressive with keeping infection away (as previously suggested), save receipts. 
Take a few extra days off ... they paying for it.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Get the rabies vaccine on their dime. Dont take no for answer or excuse. That shit is 100% fatal by the time symptoms appear.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

You food guys play rough.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Get the rabies vaccine on their dime. Dont take no for answer or excuse. That shit is 100% fatal by the time symptoms appear.


A series of shots. One near the exposure spot, then three more in the arm. 4 total over the course of 14 days.

If the owner can prove the dog was vaccinated, no problem.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I d o not know how expensive cigarets are in Minnesota, but, if they are not that bad, carry a lit cigaret up to every delivery. Also have some firecrackers. A cigaret is the best slow match in the world. Out comes the dog, fuse to cigaret, throw firecracker in dog's face.....no more trouble with dog.

This is an old paper boy trick. If you ever run across an old coot who started smoking when he was eleven or twelve, it is likely because he was a paper boy. You rode your route on a heavyweight single speed Chicago Schwinn, with your bags on the handle bars, a cigaret's hanging from your mouth and firecrackers in your shirt pocket. The dog came running u p to you, you pull out the firecracker, touch it to the cigaret and drop it on the dog. That was the last time that the dog in question ever bothered you. 

Every once in a while, the owner of a vicious dog would call my parents. My parents told the dog owner that if he were a responsible dog owner and followed the leash laws, his dog would not have to get a firecracker thrown at it. These days, of course, if a dog bites you, it is your fault.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I d o not know how expensive cigarets are in Minnesota, but, if they are not that bad, carry a lit cigaret up to every delivery. Also have some forecrackers. A cigaret is the best slow match in the world. Out comes the dog, fuse to cigaret, throw firecracker in dog's face.....no more trouble with dog.
> 
> This is an old paper boy trick. If you ever run across an old coot who started smoking when he was eleven or twelve, it is likely because he was a paper boy. You rode your route on a heavyweight single speed Chicago Schwinn, with your bags on the handle bars, a cigaret's hanging from your mouth and firecrackers in your shirt pocket. The dog came running u p to you, you pull out the firecracker, touch it to the cigaret and drop it on the dog. That was the last time that the dog in question ever bothered you.
> 
> Every once in a while, the owner of a vicious dog would call my parents. My parents told the dog owner that if he were a responsible dog owner and followed the leash laws, his dog would not have to get a firecracker thrown at it. These days, of course, if a dog bites you, it is your fault.


Ahhhh . . . Schwinns could last forever !



Another Uber Driver said:


> I d o not know how expensive cigarets are in Minnesota, but, if they are not that bad, carry a lit cigaret up to every delivery. Also have some forecrackers. A cigaret is the best slow match in the world. Out comes the dog, fuse to cigaret, throw firecracker in dog's face.....no more trouble with dog.
> 
> This is an old paper boy trick. If you ever run across an old coot who started smoking when he was eleven or twelve, it is likely because he was a paper boy. You rode your route on a heavyweight single speed Chicago Schwinn, with your bags on the handle bars, a cigaret's hanging from your mouth and firecrackers in your shirt pocket. The dog came running u p to you, you pull out the firecracker, touch it to the cigaret and drop it on the dog. That was the last time that the dog in question ever bothered you.
> 
> Every once in a while, the owner of a vicious dog would call my parents. My parents told the dog owner that if he were a responsible dog owner and followed the leash laws, his dog would not have to get a firecracker thrown at it. These days, of course, if a dog bites you, it is your fault.


just the cigarette tossed between their eyes works.
Works on drunks who want to fight in bars also.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

First: get whatever medical attention you need. It WILL be paid for later. 

Second: Sue
Make it your job to collect and organize the evidence. Don’t trust that anyone else will do it for you. 

What kind of dog was it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> First: get whatever medical attention you need. It WILL be paid for later.
> 
> Second: Sue
> Make it your job to collect and organize the evidence. Don't trust that anyone else will do it for you.
> ...


It could reach his elbo
Whatever it was


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> If the dog owner is a renter, you can sue the landlord as a co-defendant. This will help you actually get paid in case the dog owner is what's commonly called "judgement-proof".


I've never heard of the ability to sue a landlord over a tort caused by a renter's pet. Eye-opening, but would you mind providing some evidence backing this up SuzeCB ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I've never heard of the ability to sue a landlord over a tort caused by a renter's pet. Eye-opening, but would you mind providing some evidence backing this up SuzeCB ?


That's what I'd always heard. Actually, it's only in specific situations.

Thank you for nudging me to look it up. I stand corrected. ?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Cool. I’ve rented to people with pets, so I have a vested interest in your information.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

find out how much that dogs life is worth to them.
and then ask for more.

harsh. but its reality.
no different from getting tapped on your rear end and magically having back pain.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Screw all that with owners and all.

Just take the dog to court. What's the dog gonna go, hire a lawyer? Good luck with that, doggo.

You win by default.


----------



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> First: get whatever medical attention you need. It WILL be paid for later.
> 
> Second: Sue
> Make it your job to collect and organize the evidence. Don't trust that anyone else will do it for you.
> ...


Looked like the dog in Game of Thrones,but not so big. Medic said probably a German shepherd


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> A series of shots. One near the exposure spot, then three more in the arm. 4 total over the course of 14 days.
> 
> If the owner can prove the dog was vaccinated, no problem.


If it wasnt vaccinated, it will get killed to check for rabies.

There is a possibility that the dog will get confiscated and killed by animal control, just because of the owner's negligence. Poor thing.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

HoratioCaine said:


> Does Uber compensate when a delivery driver is bitten by a dog? Has anyone ever had this happen to them?
> Thanks in advance for your advice.


If I where you legally I would go after both with Uber being the prize. At bare minimum they will settle with you tens of thousands richer.



SuzeCB said:


> You have no Workers' Comp with Uber. Your issue is strictly with the dog owner.
> 
> Take care of yourself, gather all records regarding the attack and injury (by any chance, was your dashcam still running and catch the actual attack?), and talk to a lawyer. Depending on what they think you might reasonably expect to get, you may want them to handle the suit, or you may just want to go to Small Claims court yourself (attorneys take a large chunk of the TOTAL award, before the medicals are paid).
> 
> ...


This isn't good legal advice. Workers comp doesn't matter nor Uber's middle man classification.

What matters is can you prove if they are fully or partly liable for your injuries. Improper client vetting makes Uber explicit already. Next any lawyer would subpoena the dog owners history with Uber.

For all we know the dog has a history of being aggressive toward drivers. If others complained and Uber did nothing they would roped in again.

That's just off the top of my head, an actual lawyer will figure out how to get a settlement.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

forrest m said:


> If it wasnt vaccinated, it will get killed to check for rabies.
> 
> There is a possibility that the dog will get confiscated and killed by animal control, just because of the owner's negligence. Poor thing.


It won't be killed. It will be quarantined to wait for symptoms. It will be euthanized if it shows symptoms, or there will be a court hearing to determine if it will be, should it show itself to be vicious, or if it has bitten before and the owner didn't take proper precautions to prevent it from happening again (which they obviously wouldn't have, if it happened a 2nd time).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> It won't be killed. It will be quarantined to wait for symptoms. It will be euthanized if it shows symptoms, or there will be a court hearing to determine if it will be, should it show itself to be vicious, or if it has bitten before and the owner didn't take proper precautions to prevent it from happening again (which they obviously wouldn't have, if it happened a 2nd time).


That's the way it works in Cali ... dunno about the other 49.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I've never heard of the ability to sue a landlord over a tort caused by a renter's pet. Eye-opening, but would you mind providing some evidence backing this up SuzeCB ?


If the dog was banned by statute (lots of places have breed ban lists) you could name the landlord in a suit.

Most people don't understand lawsuits: point the finger at EVERYONE and see who pays. Unless the renter was better-off than most, they won't have $20k+ to pay a judgement.

I owned a retail business and I dog I had in my office bit a kid. Kid was abusing the dog (sitting on it, hitting it, pulling fur) all on video. None of that mattered. Insurance simply wrote a check as soon as I told them the dog was mine.


----------



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If I where you legally I would go after both with Uber being the prize. At bare minimum they will settle with you tens of thousands richer.
> 
> 
> This isn't good legal advice. Workers comp doesn't matter nor Uber's middle man classification.
> ...


So Uber can be sued in this case despite the arbitration clause in their agreement with drivers?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Shouldn't you be deactivated because you are walking too slowly now from the car? The food will get cold!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

HoratioCaine said:


> So Uber can be sued in this case despite the arbitration clause in their agreement with drivers?


Yes, the arbitration clause is ultimately a barrier used to make your life more difficult if you sue.

However it is not the end of the road just a hurdle. Also in this case unless your injuries were really life changing I think most lawyers will try to settle out of court. Uber spends a kings ransom on its legal team.

They already have tons of lawsuits on the books and many cases did not go in Uber's favor. I suspect many more were settled out of the courts as I mentioned and never reported to investors.


----------



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes, the arbitration clause is ultimately a barrier used to make your life more difficult if you sue.
> 
> However it is not the end of the road just a hurdle. Also in this case unless your injuries were really life changing I think most lawyers will try to settle out of court. Uber spends a kings ransom on its legal team.
> 
> They already have tons of lawsuits on the books and many cases did not go in Uber's favor. I suspect many more were settled out of the courts as I mentioned and never reported to investors.


Thanks for the great information.


----------

